# Trading the Hang Seng/China H shares



## TK85 (29 December 2008)

I couldn't find a thread on the Hang Seng, so I thought I would try to lure some Hang Seng traders into a symbiotic trap-sharing knowledge and experience.
I'm trading intra-day.
If anyone has any opinions about the below, please share them.
I added the H shares because they are so similar

Future direction of the Seng
Trading off other markets (Nikkei, S&P) at various times of the day
Calculating fair value
Scalping Techniques
How the Seng treats large orders, at critical times (breaking highs/lows) or timings
intra-day movements before cash open/at cash open/when nikkei closes or other important times
What is a decent trades/ticks expectations?
The relationship (spread) between the H shares and Hang Seng, at interesting times
any strange behaviour you have noticed
any consistent behaviour you have noticed (same question really?)
Any results and trading styles explained would be interesting as well.

Anything else that interests you about this market as well..


I understand that any one of these may be a thread in itself, so if you want to get into the guts of the subject, it could be worth starting a new thread for it.  
If you would like to hear me rattle on about any of these subjects let me know.


----------

